# Yukon Gear Scent-Factor Parka & Pants



## GarysFotos.com (Jul 7, 2010)

Yukon Gear Scent-Factor Parka & Pants

After having the privledge of trying out and writing about Yukon Gear Scent-Factor light weight outer wear, I was again privledged to be sent the Scent-Factor Parka and the 6 pocket Cargo Pants to try out this deer season.
I can only say I have been very pleased thus far with the ultra soft scent inhibiting Silver Ion Anti-microbial treated parka and pants and the extremly quiet fabric that these pieces are made from. The weaterproof and breathable 240gm HC Tricot 8000/800 Mossy Oak Infinity fabric has kept me both warm and dry so far this bow season. The material has been quiet when I have had the opportunity to draw back on a deer or the when walking into my stand or moving in the stand. The pants and parka are also comfortable to wear and I find they do not hender me climbing up my ladderstand or get uncomfortable during long periods of sitting. 
This is a great addition not only to my hunting wardrobe but, to my hunting arsenal. 
For more information please check out their websit and catalog at http://www.yukongearhunt.com/index.html

Article written by: Gary Elliott
GarysBowhunting.com
Facebook.com/GarysBowhunting


----------

